# [Solved] wifi gone after upgrade to 2.6.29-gentoo-r5

## cgmd

Hi, All...

After skipping a couple kernel upgrades, I went today from 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 to 2.6.29-gentoo-r5. Following this, I have no wifi function. In fact... 

```
 # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Running preup function                                               [ ok ]

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface wlan0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                 [ !! ]

```

I also noticed, that the new kernel config does not seem to have IWL3945 support listed, as it did for my previous kernel:

```
grep -i 'IWL3945' ../linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8/.config 

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_LEDS=y

```

Finally, when it comes to the demons for my IPW 3949ABG, I have the following confusing array:

```
 # eix 3945

* net-wireless/ipw3945

     Available versions:  1.2.2-r1 {debug kernel_linux}

     Homepage:            http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter

* net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode

     Available versions:  1.13 1.14.2

     Homepage:            http://www.bughost.org/ipw3945/

     Description:         Microcode for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter

* net-wireless/ipw3945d

     Available versions:  1.7.18 1.7.22-r4!s 1.7.22-r5!s ~1.7.22-r6!s

     Homepage:            http://www.bughost.org/ipw3945/

     Description:         Regulatory daemon for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter

[I] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode

     Available versions:  

   (0)   2.14.1.5 15.28.1.6 15.28.1.8

   (1)   (~)15.28.2.8 15.32.2.9

     Installed versions:  15.28.1.8(07:01:05 PM 02/03/2009) 15.32.2.9(1)(06:41:06 PM 07/16/2009)

     Homepage:            http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

     Description:         Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection ucode

Found 4 matches.

```

Could someone please straighten this out for me??  :Sad: 

Thanks!!

PRO/Wireless 3945ABG

----------

## DONAHUE

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi may help. You may have been deprecated to death.

----------

## cgmd

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi may help. You may have been deprecated to death.

 

That link sure spells it out! I now have my wifi up and running...Thanks!

One remaining glitch during boot:

```

*  Starting wpa_cli on wlan0                   [ok]

*  Failed to configure wlan0 in the background       [!!]
```

Yet, when the boot process finishes, wifi is running...  :Confused: 

What should I make of this??

Thanks, again!

----------

## DONAHUE

Don't look a gift horse in the mouth??

if you want to post: 

```
cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wps_supplicant.conf

cat /etc/conf.d/net

ls -l /etc/init.d
```

I'll see if I can guess ...

----------

## cgmd

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Don't look a gift horse in the mouth??
> 
> if you want to post: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Please don't get me wrong... I'm extremely grateful to have a working wireless network, again!   :Very Happy: 

Here's the additional information:

```

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

update_config=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

# Network Block Fields:

# Home WLAN

network={

        proto=WPA

        ssid="gruenwald"

        scan_ssid=0

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk="************"

        priority=5

}

 network={

        ssid="Associates in Plastic Surgery"

        auth_alg=OPEN

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=5

}

network={

        ssid=""

        key_mgmt=NONE

}

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

}

####

```

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net 

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

preup() {

        if [[ $IFACE = "wlan0" ]]; then

                sleep 3

        fi

        return 0

}

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

associate_timeout_wlan0=30

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_wlan0="nontp nonis"

dhcpd_wlan0="-t 10"

```

```

 # ls -l /etc/init.d

total 336

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  6868 2009-07-03 07:24 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3782 2009-07-08 16:08 apache2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   920 2009-02-02 10:54 autofs

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3661 2008-11-01 08:48 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1188 2008-11-01 08:48 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3226 2008-11-01 08:48 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3054 2008-11-01 08:48 clock

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1429 2008-11-01 08:48 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   540 2009-02-17 07:40 consolekit

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1729 2009-05-14 06:35 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   286 2009-07-01 06:34 cupsd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1152 2008-10-07 05:31 dbus

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    21 2008-11-01 08:48 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   620 2008-04-21 06:51 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   458 2008-01-19 09:07 dhcdbd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1989 2009-07-15 06:33 dhcpd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   736 2009-07-15 06:33 dhcrelay

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   660 2009-06-24 13:27 dmcrypt

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   547 2008-04-21 06:51 dmeventd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   998 2007-08-12 08:25 dnsextd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   993 2009-06-02 17:48 esound

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1582 2008-09-10 05:50 fcron

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    23 2008-11-01 08:48 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   951 2009-01-16 07:28 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1118 2009-06-24 13:29 hald

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5606 2008-11-01 08:48 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3407 2008-12-19 06:03 hdparm

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   433 2008-11-01 08:48 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1076 2007-07-15 13:00 hotplug

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   464 2008-10-24 06:42 hsqldb

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1874 2008-11-01 08:48 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   620 2008-11-01 08:48 local

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2088 2008-11-01 08:48 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   845 2007-08-12 08:25 mdnsd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1247 2007-08-12 08:25 mDNSResponderPosix

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   687 2009-04-10 09:31 mit-krb5kadmind

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   656 2009-04-10 09:31 mit-krb5kdc

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2947 2008-11-01 08:48 modules

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 2008-11-01 08:48 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30696 2008-11-01 08:48 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3311 2008-11-01 08:48 netmount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 2008-06-26 05:19 net.wlan0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   673 2008-11-16 10:06 NetworkManager

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   746 2008-11-16 10:06 NetworkManagerDispatcher

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  4165 2009-03-16 15:02 nfs

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1084 2009-03-16 15:02 nfsmount

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1566 2009-06-27 15:11 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   857 2008-01-16 10:00 ntp-client

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   827 2009-06-24 10:41 ntpd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   670 2008-11-01 08:48 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1871 2009-02-02 10:51 pciparm

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   995 2007-09-15 08:13 portmap

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1415 2009-07-16 06:52 postfix

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   538 2009-06-28 08:00 pwcheck

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   666 2009-05-29 09:13 pydoc-2.6

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   304 2007-12-22 16:58 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   276 2008-11-01 08:48 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   595 2009-03-16 15:02 rpc.idmapd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   788 2009-03-16 15:02 rpc.pipefs

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   818 2009-03-16 15:02 rpc.statd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   558 2009-02-12 06:01 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    23 2008-11-01 08:48 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1133 2009-04-11 16:25 samba

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   525 2009-06-28 08:00 saslauthd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   385 2007-12-22 16:58 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   706 2009-07-15 06:41 snmpd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   557 2009-07-15 06:41 snmptrapd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2114 2009-04-03 04:08 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1894 2009-05-26 06:25 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5788 2009-06-24 13:26 udev

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2579 2009-06-24 13:26 udev-dev-tarball

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2680 2009-06-24 13:26 udev-mount

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   683 2009-06-24 13:26 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1049 2007-05-09 04:48 unicode

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   942 2008-11-01 08:48 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5210 2009-04-07 19:01 xdm

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   868 2007-09-08 08:15 xinetd

```

Thanks for your time and advice!

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you should try this :

Modify your /etc/conf.d/net

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

Also, post this :

```

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## DONAHUE

a simplified setup works for me without the failed to background message, perhaps by avoiding conflicts with defaults? perhaps by leaving hal and udev to run free?

going even further than d2, you might try all the following at once, deletes to configs in red, adds/changes in blue:

/etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> #config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> 
> #dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"
> 
> #preup() {
> ...

 

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

 *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> #update_config=0
> 
> #eapol_version=1
> ...

 

break the net.eth0 -> net.lo link

let hal and udev do it:

```
rc-update del net.eth0

rc-update del net.wlan0
```

----------

## cgmd

Hi, d2_racing...

I tried modifying /etc/conf.d/net as you suggested. Yes, it eliminates the backgrounding error, but it produces the following boot error with ntp-client:

```

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...

Name server cannot be used, exiting * Failed to set clock        [ !! ]

```

Once booting is complete: 

```
cgmd #  /etc/init.d/ntp-client start

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...                         [ ok ]

```

My output from # iwlist scan is:

```

  

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:18:39:E1:14:10

                    ESSID:"gruenwald"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=90/100  Signal level:-41 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 000867726973776F6C64

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD06001018020014

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=00000199c196d188

                    Extra: Last beacon: 51ms ago
```

Hi, DONAHUE...

I likewise implemented your suggested modifications for /etc/conf.d/net and etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf and the backgrounding error disappeared. I had previously removed both net.eth0 and net.wlan0 from all runlevels.

I now experience the same ntp-client failure during boot as described above to d2_racing...   :Confused: 

Seems to me that, perhaps, that ntp-client tries to crank up before my internet connection has been fully established.

Your thoughts?

Thanks to both for your suggestions!

----------

## DONAHUE

I get this set of feedback:

 *Quote:*   

> * Starting ra0 (ralink chipset here)
> 
>  *   Starting wpa_supplicant on ra0 ...                                   [ ok ]
> 
>  *   Starting wpa_cli on ra0 ...                                          [ ok ]
> ...

 

and politely thank the computer gods for keeping me informed.  :D .

In fact the dependencies all do start when the connection process completes.

You get a nameserver message because you are using dhcp, I don't because I specify nameservers.

I actually think it brilliant that boot continues while the network is being connected and then picks up the stragglers.

----------

## d2_racing

For what I see is that your ntp-client is starting way to early, so your wireless connection is not active when it's happen.

----------

## cgmd

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> For what I see is that your ntp-client is starting way to early, so your wireless connection is not active when it's happen.

 

Is there a way to correct this? Perhaps a way to delay the launching of ntp-client?

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> In fact the dependencies all do start when the connection process completes.
> 
> You get a nameserver message because you are using dhcp, I don't because I specify nameservers. 
> 
> 

 

What steps would be required to stop using dhcp, and what, if anything, would I be giving up from an access standpoint?

Thanks to both of you!

----------

## DONAHUE

you appear to be using a laptop; you want dhcp and the attendant flexibility.

I recommend consider your current situation as just a status message vice an error.

----------

## cgmd

OK... Yes, this is a laptop (lenovo thinkpad X60s).

Finally, after setting a 50 sec delay, following wlan0 connection, I get an error free boot!

My /etc/conf.d/net: 

```

# Configuration of wired stuff

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

# Configuration of WiFi

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

associate_timeout_wlan0=50

```

I'm happy, now...  :Very Happy: 

Thanks DONAHUE & d2_racing!

----------

## DONAHUE

Well done.

To add confusion, I shifted to dhcp and could not duplicate your message. I continued to get the * WARNING: apache2 is scheduled to start when net.ra0 has started.; etc. 

Something in my boot routines is different than yours and does this delayed scheduling.

Searching /etc/init.d/net.lo and /etc/init.d/ntp-client for is "scheduled to start" has not found the message source.

The 50 seconds fits with what it takes for my ra0 to connect.

----------

## d2_racing

No problem cgmd  :Razz: 

----------

